# Les Paul Build one piece mahogany



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Found this on Youtube, the whole guitar is one big slab of mahogany. It looked like a LOT of work, that guy has some skills.

[video=youtube;k647UA3Avwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k647UA3Avwg[/video]

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up2tLlfPCyk

Part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHNaH_JK4cM

Why oh why can't we put more than one youtube link in a post??? Sigh


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

That's insane! Thanks so much for posting- love it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

That was great! The precision of the luthier's work was amazing. 

Be sure to watch the link of the guitar being played through a proper amp and after being setup (provided in part #3)

Thanks for the thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

That was amazing! Just when I thought he was good to go, he goes and winds his own freaking pickups too? Pretty amazing attention to detail and what a great looking guitar!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Well that was inspirational... I envy this guy's wood supply! Goes out and picks a slab... must be nice... And Greco said it, his precision is amazing.. 

But i bet he goes through a lot of router bits!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I am speechless, he makes everything, even his amp I believe. I would love to learn his shellac technique, finishing is always a big issue in my case...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

somebody buy this guy a bandsaw already!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Geez. Well done!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Too cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Zurn, that was one of the best posts I've seen here. Such an interesting set of videos! Thanks! I wonder how many hours went into that build?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

What appreciation I have for this guy's craftmanship. The man hours to create this guitar, as well as his resourcefulness
In his jigs and fixtures leaves me jaw on the floor! Well done and thanks for posting!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Needless to say .. buy Makita. A ton of extra work to not have a neck joint. But hey I have built some insane things because I could.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Holy hell. seriously incredible.



zurn said:


> Found this on Youtube, the whole guitar is one big slab of mahogany. It looked like a LOT of work, that guy has some skills.
> 
> [video=youtube;k647UA3Avwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k647UA3Avwg[/video]
> 
> ...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to have his abilities + the time and the resources...


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

